# girlwise



## Yashica

qué es girlwise? como se traduce? "sabiduría de mujer"??? ni idea!
Thanks


----------



## AlmostAnAngel

Que et pareix "intuició femenina", crec que és el que girlwise significa.

Espere que t'ajude


----------



## Yashica

merci!!! sisi és això!!
xx


----------



## Cracker Jack

Girlwise es *en cuanto a las chicas/pel que fa a les noies*.

Girlwise, no one beats him. He thinks he's God's gift to womenfolk.


----------



## ernest_

Estic d'acord amb el Cracker Jack.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cracker Jack said:


> Girlwise es *en cuanto a las chicas/pel que fa a les noies*.
> 
> Girlwise, no one beats him. He thinks he's God's gift to womenfolk.


 


ernest_ said:


> Estic d'acord amb el Cracker Jack.


 
Jo també, altrament, diria "girl wisdom", penso...

Un nom + la partícula "wise" = pel que fa a (la cosa en qüestió)

"We're OK timewise" = anem bé de temps.

"We'll be OK weatherwise" = no tindrem problemes pel que fa a temps.


----------



## Yashica

la frase completa és: "Julia, who has helped me get Girlwise"


----------



## ernest_

Hi ha un llibre que es diu "GirlWise", que l'ha escrit una tal Julia DeVillers. Crec que aquesta frase deu ser una referència a aquest llibre.
He trobat una ressenya:
http://www.yabookscentral.com/cfusion/index.cfm?fuseAction=new_releases.release&release_id=13
_Yes, it's important to learn about English, history, math, and science. Master these subjects and you've paved a path to success-educationally speaking. But where can a teen girl go to get "*girlwise*" about life and learn how to deal with (and survive) an embarrassing moment, interviewing for a job, having fun at a party when you don't know anyone, finding the perfect clothes for your (perfect) body type, applying for college and scholarships, or trying a new activity-like belly-dancing? GirlWise has all the answers!
_Per mi que és una paraula d'aquestes que utilitzen els adolescents.


----------



## belén

Ara que sabem això del llibre, penso que és un joc de paraules, apart del que ha explicat molt bé la Tradu de com s'emprea el sufixe "-wise", també vol jugar amb el fet de que la paraula "wise" vol dir "sàbia".


----------



## Cracker Jack

Yashica said:


> la frase completa és: "Julia, who has helped me get Girlwise"


 
Vol dir que la persona parlant de la Julia, fa referència a la Julia la ajuda de la qual ha resolt alguns assumptes sobre les noies, per exemple com se les aproxima, etc.


----------

